# Does a 2700K CFL have any plant growing ability?



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Read the lighting sticky.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you will see amazing results by switching those 2700k cfls to 6500k. Stick with the 13w as the 26w versions may prove to be too much light in a 10g.

2700k is not ideal.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I had to use 2700k CFLs for about a week and looking at it made me want to puke..so yellow..anyway...I had a huuuuuuuuge algae bloom during that time, it was gross. Finally, payday came and I was able to buy some 6500k CFLs. Things are good now! 
Also, I agree that you should stick to 13-watt CFLs. 26-watt is IMO way too much for a 10g.


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the good advise. I'm using the 2700K 13W because the discount/outlet type store that I shop had these for $1.14 and they were the right size to fit into those plastic light hoods that come with those 10gal setups. But I did some pricing and a pack of (4) 13W 6500K at Home Depot was less than $10 bucks. I knew all along that 6500K was better, but I just wanted to see if the 2700K could do it. I bet the plants will appreciate the difference. - Chris


----------

